# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مـا المقصود من ألقـى موسي عليه السلام الألواح التي فيها ذكر الله ؟

## الإمام الدهلوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
أمـا بعـد : 
قرأت في كتاب لأحد المشائخ المعاصرين  هـذا الكلام حول بيان المقصود من ألقى موسي عليه السلام الألـواح .
فقـد قـال مـا نصـه :  أما عن قول الله عزوجل عن موسى : ( وألقـى الألـوح ) فليس في هذا أثر عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الحديث الذي أخرج ابن أبي حاتم قال: حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح حدثنا عفان حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يرحم الله موسي ليس المعاين كالمخبر، أخبره ربُّه عزوجل أن قومه فتنوا بعده فلم يلق الألواح فلما رآهم وعاينهم ألقي الألواح ) . 
وواضح من حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه طرح الألواح من هول ما رأي غفلة عنها وليس ضجرًا بها أو ازدراءً أو تحقيرًا لها أو تبرمًا بها لعدم فائدتها لمثل هؤلاء ، أوأن هؤلاء لا يستحقونها فلا خير فيها لهم فعمد إلى تكسيرها وإتلافها كل هذا ليس واردًا ، وإنما وضعها غفلة عنها لهول ما رأي .
وما جاء من أنها تكسرت أو نحوًا من ذلك فهو عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وليس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو إن صحَّ ليس فيه معارضة لما ذكرنا، وربما لا يصح ويكون من الإسرائيليات. 
وكلمة ألقي في اللغة لا تستلزم الإزدراء أو الضجر أو عدم التوقير وإهدار الحرمة لقوله تعالى : ( وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين ) سورة القصص: 7 . 
والتفسير: أذهله الغضب عن الألواح، ولما ذهب عنه الغضب أخذها موقرًا لها حريصًا عليها لما فيها من الهدي والرحمة، ولأنه تلقاها من ربِّه عزوجل الذي غضب لانتهاك حرمته والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . ) إهـ .
ومـن كان عنده إضافة في الموضوع فليتفضل .. 
جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## السكران التميمي

قال ابن كثير في (التفسير ج2/ص249):
وقوله: {وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه}
قيل: كانت الألواح من زمرد، وقيل: من ياقوت، وقيل: من برد. وفي هذا دلالة على ماجاء في الحديث: "ليس الخبر كالمعاينة".
ثم ظاهر السياق أنه إنما ألقى الألواح غضبا على قومه، وهذا قول جمهور العلماء سلفا وخلفا، وروى ابن جرير عن قتادة في هذا قولا غريبا لا يصح إسناده إلى حكاية قتادة، وقد رده ابن عطية وغير واحد من العلماء، وهو جدير بالرد، وكأنه تلقاه قتادة عن بعض اهل الكتاب، وفيهم كذابون ووضاعون وأفاكون وزنادقة.

ثم أيضا أخي في حديث (الفتون) المعروف في (السنن الكبرى ج6/ص404) قال النسائي:
أنا عبد الله بن محمد، نا يزيد بن هارون، أنا أصبغ بن زيد، نا القاسم بن أبي أيوب، أني سعيد بن جبير قال: (سألت عبد الله بن عباس عن قول الله عز وجل لموسى عليه السلام {وفتناك فتونا} فسألته عن الفتون ما هو؟ قال:....) الأثر بطوله، إلى أن قال في أثنائه: (قال لهم: ما سمعتم في القرآن {وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه وألقى الألواح} من الغضب...) الخ

فهذا هو الصحيح الصواب أخي الكريم، وما ذكره هذا الذي ذكرت إنما هو رأيه وقد يكون استند على قول مرجوح في القصة.

بل أنه حفظك الله في بعض طرق الحديث الذي استدل به ورد قوله: (فلما عاينهم عاكفين عليه غضب وألقى الألواح حتى انكسرت).

والله أعلم

----------


## ابن الزبير

على هذا القول يرد سؤال هل الإغلاق جائز في حق الأنبياء؟؟ - مع ما نرى من تصرف موسى عليه السلام وأنه لم يصل إلى الإغلاق-....
ثم هل سيدنا موسى وقع في الكفر وكان هناك مانع؟؟!!
موضوع يحتاج إلى بحث....
وهل هذا القول الوحيد أم أن هناك قول آخر وهو أن معنى الإلقاء أي الوضع؟؟

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> ثم هل سيدنا موسى وقع في الكفر وكان هناك مانع؟؟!!


ليس كلّ من وقع في الكفر وقع الكفر عليه، فهو عليه الصلاة و السلام له سبب و علّة في عدم الكفر.
السبب هو الغضب مما رأى من قومه، و العلّة هي اطمئنان قلبه بالإيمان.

هذا اقتطاف من " بيان هيئة كبار العلماء حول خطورة التسرع في التكفير والقيام بالتفجير وما ينشأ عنهما من سفك للدماء وتخريب للمنشآت" 



> قد ينطق المسلم بكلمة الكفر لغلبة فرح، غضب أو نحوهما فلا يكفر بها لعدم القصد، كما في قصّة الذي قال: {اللهم أنت عبدي و أنا ربك}


للفائدة و التوثيق
الرّابط أسفله للبيان كاملا من موقع وزارة الشّؤون الإسلامية و الأوقاف و الدّعوة و الإرشاد بالمملكة العربية السّعودية
http://mahawer.al-islam.com/Display....bookid=9&mid=1 رئيس المجلس: عبد العزيز بن عبد اللّه بن باز وعضوية كل من : صالح بن محمد اللحيدان- عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع- محمد ابن صالح العثيمين- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ- د/ عبد اللّه بن محمد بر إبراهيم آل الشيخ- د/ عبد اللّه بن عبد المحسن التركي- د/ عبد الوهاب بن إبراهيم أبو سليمان راشد بن صالح بن خنين- عبد اللّه بن عبد الرحمن الغديان- عبد اللّه بن عبد الرحمن البسام- ناصر بن حمد الراشد- محمد بر سليمان البدر- محمد بن زيد آل سليمان د/ صالح بن عبد الرحمن الأطرم- محمد بن إبراهيم بن جبير- د/ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حسن بن جعفر العتمي- محمد بن عبد اللّه السبيل- عبد الرحمن بن حمزة المرزوقي - د/ بكر بن عبد اللّه أبو زيد.

----------


## التقرتي

إنما الأعمال بالنيات.....

----------


## ابن الزبير

> ليس كلّ من وقع في الكفر وقع الكفر عليه، فهو عليه الصلاة و السلام له سبب و علّة في عدم الكفر.
> السبب هو الغضب مما رأى من قومه، و العلّة هي اطمئنان قلبه بالإيمان.
> [/font]


بارك الله فيك... أعلم ذلك...لكن هل هذا جائز في حق الأنبياء- الوقوع في الكفر ولو بوجود مانع-....وهل وصل موسى عليه السلام للإغلاق؟؟......وهل الإغلاق جائز في حق الأنبياء أم أنه نوع من الجنون؟؟؟ وأين الإغلاق وهو قد تصرف تصرفات المدرك لما يفعل؟؟؟ وهل لو ألقى أحد المصحف وتصرف تصرف المدرك وقال كنت غضبان لا يكفر؟؟!!! فهذا يرجح والله أعلم أن ألقى بمعنى وضع....

----------


## السكران التميمي

أولا وقبل كل شيء قولك هذا:




> ثم هل سيدنا موسى وقع في الكفر وكان هناك مانع؟؟!!


فقط رعاك الله أبن لي من أي ناحية وقع نبي الله موسى _ وحاشاه عليه السلام _ في الكفر؟
فوالله أردت أن يدخل الكلام عقلي فلم أقدر.

----------


## التقرتي

عندك حق اخي التميمي و الذي لم يدخل لعقلي بعد ما الذي سينبني على هذه المسألة من الناحية التكليفية ؟ ام هي المنقاشة العقلية من اجل المناقشة ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

إخواني الكرام وفقكم الله تعالى 
------------------- 
الأنبياء عليهم السلام معصومون من الوقوع في الكفر سواء قبل النبوة أو بعدها بالإجماع .. فكيف يتصور المسلم صدور الكفر من النبي .. هـذا قول شنيع لا يجوز اطلاقه لما يتضمنه من تنقيص للأنبياء عليهم السلام ، وقد يدخل في حكم سبهم ، فليحذر المسلم من اطلاق هذه العبارات حتى وإن كان يقصد معنى حسن في نفسه .  
يقول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله : ( لاخلاف أن من سَبَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو عَابَه بعد موته من المسلمين كان كافراً حلال الدم، وكذلك من سبّ نبياً من الأنبياء ) إهـ الصارم المسلول ( 22 ) . 
ومن أنوا ع السب اتهام النبي بأنه وقع في الكفر والشرك . 
فالحذر .. الحذر .. بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## ابن الزبير

بارك الله في الجميع..... أما مسألة وقوع الكفر فهي في إلقاء كتاب الله- وأنا اعتقد أن ألقى بمعنى وضع ليتفرغ لما بين يديه من الإنكار-....أما ما يبنى عليها من مسائل فقد استدل المرجئة بهذه الواقعة بأن إلقاء المصحف أو سب الدين ليس بكفر حتى يستحل الفعل!!!..... وأنا ما أردت إلا أن أقرر أن الأنبياء معصومون من الذنوب صغيرها وكبيرها- الخلاف في الصغائر غير المزرية-....ثم أنه لا يجوز في حقهم الإغلاق....وكذلك واضح من الآية أن سيدنا موسى لم يصل إلى الإغلاق بل تصرف تصرف المدرِك لما يفعل-وهذا ما يستدل به المرجئة-.... فالآية حاصلها أن موسى لما رأى من قومه ما رأى، غضب غضبا شديدا حمية لدينه فعجل في وضع الألواح لتفرغ يده فيأخذ برأس أخيه فعبر عن ذلك الوضع بالإلقاء تفظيعا لفعل قومه حيث كانت معاينته سببا لذلك وداعيا إليه ، وليس فيه ما يتوهم منه الإهانة لكتاب الله بوجه من الوجوه........والمو  ضوع يحتاج إلى مزيد بحث .

----------


## التقرتي

و هل تظن اننا لدينا وقت لنضيعه مع مستدل بهذه الواقعة لقياسها مع القاء المصحف ؟

ثم كيف يستدل بشرع من قبلنا لقياس سب الدين عليه و الله يقول : { قُل أبالله وأياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزءون . لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم }  


صاحب الهوى لا ينفع معه دليل 

ننصح طلبة العلم بالتوجه نحو ما هو نافع و ترك أهل الأهواء مع أهواءهم فليس لدينا وقت لهم

----------


## أبو أمامة السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ملاحظة: أخانا التقرتي، أرجو أن تتسم ردودك بالعلمية والموضوعية والبعد عن العاطفة والحدة في الأسلوب، وما أريد لك إلا النصح يا أخانا -وفقك الله لمرضاته-
أخوك أبو أمامة

----------


## السلفية النجدية

> ليس كلّ من وقع في الكفر وقع الكفر عليه، فهو عليه الصلاة و السلام له سبب و علّة في عدم الكفر.
> السبب هو الغضب مما رأى من قومه، و العلّة هي اطمئنان قلبه بالإيمان.
> 
> هذا اقتطاف من " بيان هيئة كبار العلماء حول خطورة التسرع في التكفير والقيام بالتفجير وما ينشأ عنهما من سفك للدماء وتخريب للمنشآت" 
> 
> للفائدة و التوثيق
> الرّابط أسفله للبيان كاملا من موقع وزارة الشّؤون الإسلامية و الأوقاف و الدّعوة و الإرشاد بالمملكة العربية السّعودية
> http://mahawer.al-islam.com/display....bookid=9&mid=1 رئيس المجلس: عبد العزيز بن عبد اللّه بن باز وعضوية كل من : صالح بن محمد اللحيدان- عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع- محمد ابن صالح العثيمين- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ- د/ عبد اللّه بن محمد بر إبراهيم آل الشيخ- د/ عبد اللّه بن عبد المحسن التركي- د/ عبد الوهاب بن إبراهيم أبو سليمان راشد بن صالح بن خنين- عبد اللّه بن عبد الرحمن الغديان- عبد اللّه بن عبد الرحمن البسام- ناصر بن حمد الراشد- محمد بر سليمان البدر- محمد بن زيد آل سليمان د/ صالح بن عبد الرحمن الأطرم- محمد بن إبراهيم بن جبير- د/ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حسن بن جعفر العتمي- محمد بن عبد اللّه السبيل- عبد الرحمن بن حمزة المرزوقي - د/ بكر بن عبد اللّه أبو زيد.


فائدة غالية ، ودرّة بهيّة ..

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ..

----------


## حفيد صلاح الدين

ليس كلّ من وقع في الكفر وقع الكفر عليه، فهو عليه الصلاة و السلام له سبب و علّة في عدم الكفر.
السبب هو الغضب مما رأى من قومه، و العلّة هي اطمئنان قلبه بالإيمان..
اعوذ بالله من هذا الكلام الذي تقشعر منه الجلود في حق شيخ بني اسرائيل ورسول رب العالمين موسى عليه وعلى نبينا افضل السلام ..!!
بعجالة :
ان موسى عليه السلام لم يقصد الفعل .. ولم يقصد الكفر قطعا .! لان قصد الفعل " فعل الكفر" وقصد الكفر سواء ولا يقصد الكفر الا من شاء الله كما قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى .. اذا الكفر ياتي غالبا من جهة الاقوال والافعال الكفرية لا قصد الكفر نفسه ..
مثال : القاء القرآن الكريم يعني الاستهانة به ..
اذا ارتكب شخص ما هذا العمل الكفري فاما اراد بفعله هذا نوع الكفر وهو الاستهانة بالقران ..
او اراد فعل الكفر وهو القاء القرآن ..
وفي كلتا الحالتين ارتكب كفرا ..
واما نبي الاسلام موسى عليه السلام فلم يقصد لا فعل الكفر ولا نوع الكفر ..
كما قال العبد : اللهم انت عبدي وانا ربك .. ؟!!! قاله من شد الفرح ولم يرد الكفر بالله ولا قول الكفر ..
وموسى فعله من غير قصد ولا ارادة من شدة الغضب .. والله تعالى اعلم .

----------


## أشجعي

> و هل تظن اننا لدينا وقت لنضيعه مع مستدل بهذه الواقعة لقياسها مع القاء المصحف ؟
> ثم كيف يستدل بشرع من قبلنا لقياس سب الدين عليه و الله يقول : { قُل أبالله وأياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزءون . لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم }  
> صاحب الهوى لا ينفع معه دليل 
> ننصح طلبة العلم بالتوجه نحو ما هو نافع و ترك أهل الأهواء مع أهواءهم فليس لدينا وقت لهم


انا من المتابعين لأخونا التقرتي وهو فعلاً عند شدة وجفاء أحياناً,,,
ولكنها ليست في هذا الموضوع,
بل أحسن في المشاركة هنا,

وهؤلاء فعلاً لا ينفع معهم دليل, والشيخ بن عثيمين يقول استدل ثم اعتقد,
وهؤلاء اعتقدوا ثم استدلوا, أي أنهم يريدون تركيب الأدلة تركيبا يوافق أهوائهم,
وهذا بعيد كل البعد عن السلف.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> اعوذ بالله من هذا الكلام الذي تقشعر منه الجلود في حق شيخ بني اسرائيل ورسول رب العالمين موسى عليه وعلى نبينا افضل السلام ..!!


رويدك رويك، تمهّل قليلا، هوّن عليك يا أخي، أرأيتنا أخطأنا في جزئية من جزئيات كلامنا السّابق؟ إن كان نعم. تفضّل و صحّح.



> بعجالة :
> ان موسى عليه السلام لم يقصد الفعل .. ولم يقصد الكفر قطعا .! لان قصد الفعل " فعل الكفر" وقصد الكفر سواء ولا يقصد الكفر الا من شاء الله كما قال شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله تعالى .. اذا الكفر ياتي غالبا من جهة الاقوال والافعال الكفرية لا قصد الكفر نفسه ..


و بدأتَ تتكلّم عن قصد الفعل المكفّر و عن قصد الكفر كما لو أنني قلتُ أنّ موسى عليه السّلام قصدَ الكفر،أرِني هداك الله أين قلتُ أن موسى قصدَ الكفر. الانتهاض من أجل الاعتراض من جملة الأمراض.
============================
و أضعُ حاشيةً على هذا الكلام ولو في غير مسألتنا هذه: (مسألة موسى عليه السلام)



> لان قصد الفعل " فعل الكفر" وقصد الكفر سواء


هذا ليس على إطلاقه بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا تعارض بين صورة أن يكون موسى عليه السلام عمد إلى "وضع" الألواح وبين كونه ألقاها وتسبب في كسرها.. فمن المتصور أنه إزاء رؤيته عليه السلام لحال قومه وهم يتعبدون للعجل، استشاط غضبا، وقد كان رجلا ذا قوة وبطش عليه السلام! فلما كانت معه الألواح - وكانت من حجر أتصور أن يكون قد نحته ورققه صانعه على هيئة اللوح للكتابة عليه، والله أعلم - عجل إلى وضعها بشدة دون ترفق، فكأنه دفع بها وهو بإزائهم إلى الموضع الذي يريد وضعها فيه، دفعا متعجلا غير محسوب.. فوضعها بقوة غير ملتفت إلى ضبط ذلك، فقد كان في حال يريد أن ينقضَّ على هؤلاء المجرمين من فوره، فانكسرت الألواح لهذا السبب! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالسؤال الآن، ودفعا لشبهة أهل الأهواء - وأرى خلافا لأخي التقرتي وفقه الله أنها ما دامت قد عرضت الشبهة فيجب ألا تترك بلا رد: هل صورة إلقائه عليه السلام للألواح، صورة من يلقي الشيء إزدراءا له أو تحقيرا أو نحو ذلك؟ أنا لا أتكلم عن النية، وإنما على الصورة نفسها، صورة إلقاء الألواح وهيئة الفعل.. هل يتصور أنه - مثلا - قذف بها في الهواء غير مكترث؟؟ أو أنه عليه السلام رفعها ثم رماها إلى الأرض رمي من يضرب شيئا بالأرض ليكسره؟؟ كلا ولا شك! فلا في الأمر رمي للألواح في الهواء كما قد يتصوره بعضهم - ولا يتصور هذا أبدا - ولا له علاقة بحال من الأحوال بمن يرمي بالمصحف على نحو ما يظهر من الذين يتعمدون امتهانه، حتى يدعي أهل الأهواء أن الرجل قد يأتي بفعل من الأفعال التي ظاهرها امتهان المصحف ولا يكفر بذلك، والله أعلى وأعلم!

القصد أنه عليه السلام على شدة إلقائه للألواح حتى انكرست، لا يمكن أن يقال أن في صورة إلقائه لها ما ظاهره امتهانها - وحاشاه عليه السلام -، فهذا غير لازم من الإلقاء في تلك الخال كما تقدم.. فلا النية ولا ظاهر الفعل له علاقة بالكفر من قريب أو بعيد.. وليس في الأمر ما يمكن أن يقاس عليه ما قاسه القوم، والله المستعان!

----------


## أمين بن محمد

للتّصحيح و الفائدة فقط:



> مثال : القاء القرآن الكريم يعني الاستهانة به ..
> اذا ارتكب شخص ما هذا العمل الكفري فاما اراد بفعله هذا (نوع الكفر: خطأ)[[[ و الصّواب أن يقال: (المعنى المُكَفِّر) {كفر النّوع (=الكفر المطلق) و ضدّه: كفر العين، و يَسِمُهُ(الهاء تعود على كفر النوع) العلماء بقولهم من قال كذا فقد كفر أو من اعتقد كذا فقد كفر أو من فعل كذا فقد كفر؛ على نقيض كفر العين الذي يستلزم توفّر الشّروط و انتفاء الموانع في الفعل المُكفِّر، في الفاعل و في الإثبات للحكم على المُعيَّن بالكفر؛ و لبيان هذه الحقيقة أستحسن إيراد كلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في هذا الشّأن.
> قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : { وحقيقة الأمر في ذلك أن الأمر قد يكون كفرا فيطلق القول بتكفير صاحبه، فيقال: من قال كذا فهو كافر(=كفر النّوع)، لكن الشخص المعين الذي قاله لا يحكم بكفر(=كفر العين) حتى تقوم عليه الحجة التي يكفر تاركها}
> و أيضا:{ومن جالسني يعلم ذلك مني أنِّي من أعظم الناس نهياً عن أنْ ينسب معين إلى تكفير وتفسيق ومعصية إلا إذا عُلم أنه قد قامت عليه الحجة الرسالية التي من خالفها كان كافراً تارة وفاسقاً أخرى وعاصياً أخرى}.]]]
>   وهو الاستهانة بالقران ..
> او اراد فعل الكفر وهو القاء القرآن ..
> وفي كلتا الحالتين ارتكب كفرا ..
> واما نبي الاسلام موسى عليه السلام فلم يقصد لا فعل الكفر ولا (نوع الكفر) [[[ يمكننا أن نقول بدل:(فلم يقصد لا فعل الكفر و لا نوع الكفر) أنه لم يقصد لا فعل الكفر و لا المعنى المُكفِّر، لأنّنا كما أسلفنا أنّ النّوع أعمّ من العين و كان يجبُ ترك قول (ولا نوع الكفر) و قد قدّمتَ أنّهُ ما قصد الفِعل أصلا]]]   ..
> كما قال العبد : اللهم انت عبدي وانا ربك .. ؟!!! قاله من شد الفرح ولم يرد الكفر بالله ولا قول الكفر ..
> وموسى فعله من غير قصد ولا ارادة من شدة الغضب .. والله تعالى اعلم .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماذا كانت تحوي الألواح بارك الله فيكم ؟؟*

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماذا كانت تحوي الألواح بارك الله فيكم ؟؟*


و عليكم السّلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يقول الله عزّ و جلّ: {و كتبنا له في الألواح من كلّ شيء موعظة و تفصيلا لكلّ شيء}.
و أيضا: {و لمّا سكت عن موسى الغضب أخذ الألواح و في نسختها هدى و رحمة للّذين هم لربّهم يرهبون}.

من سورة الأعراف، وللمراجعة الآيات: 145-154.

----------


## السكران التميمي

نقل في التفاسير أنهما لوحين اثنين وكانا من زمرد وزبرجد، وهو أدعى للكسر من الخشب. فتنبه
وكان المكتوب فيهما التوراة التي آتاها الله موسى عليه السلام. كما أفاده الطبري وغيره من المفسرين.
ففيها أمره ونهيه سبحانه وتعالى.
وقيل أنه أعطيها قبل التوراة. قال ابن كثير: وعلى كل تقدير فكانت كالتعويض له عما سأل من الرؤيا ومنع منها. والله أعلم.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> نقل في التفاسير أنهما لوحين اثنين وكانا من زمرد وزبرجد، وهو أدعى للكسر من الخشب. فتنبه
> وكان المكتوب فيهما التوراة التي آتاها الله موسى عليه السلام. كما أفاده الطبري وغيره من المفسرين.
> ففيها أمره ونهيه سبحانه وتعالى.
> وقيل أنه أعطيها قبل التوراة. قال ابن كثير: وعلى كل تقدير فكانت كالتعويض له عما سأل من الرؤيا ومنع منها. والله أعلم.


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا على الإضافة و الإفادة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....E1%E3%D3%E1%E3

----------

